# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kosova apo Kosovo?

## Nice_Boy

_Skandali i Videospotit publicitar për imazhin e Kosovës me emrin serb KOSOVO. Një skandal për shtetin më të ri në bot Kosovën , biles edhe me i rëndë se sa ai i eciklopedis macedonase. Me 5.7 milion Euro për të lobuar në përmjet një spoti prej disa sekondash me emrin serb "Kosovo" , është vetem një turp që të lobohet me këtë emer. 


A mendoni se duhet të korigjohet ky gabim skandaloz.? Të ndërpritet ky spot menjëher dhe të korigjohet me emrin shqip "KOSOVA"
_

----------


## martini1984

KOSOVA,natyrisht :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ekuacioni07

> _Skandali i Videospotit publicitar për imazhin e Kosovës me emrin serb KOSOVO. Një skandal për shtetin më të ri në bot Kosovën , biles edhe me i rëndë se sa ai i eciklopedis macedonase. Me 5.7 milion Euro për të lobuar në përmjet një spoti prej disa sekondash me emrin serb "Kosovo" , është vetem një turp që të lobohet me këtë emer. 
> 
> 
> A mendoni se duhet të korigjohet ky gabim skandaloz.? Të ndërpritet ky spot menjëher dhe të korigjohet me emrin shqip "KOSOVA"
> _
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OatiMXHeDzE


ec ere se lat nom edhe juve sdini ca temash te hapni 

edhe Shqiperin e thrasin (Albania) (ëllbenië) ,po ne te vertete esht SHQIPERIA

----------


## shigjeta

Nje mundesi tjeter - Dardani

----------


## Milkway

> Nje mundesi tjeter - Dardani


Kete kisha edhe une mendje sepse ky eshte emri autokton i Kosoves , ose pjesa veriore e Shqiperis

----------


## King_Arthur

natyrisht kosove .

----------


## вlαck'swαn

Shqiperia dhe Kosova fatkeqesisht nuk jane nje shtet dhe kjo e ben qe mos quhet pjesa veriore e shqiperise.Apo si thone ata tjeret  pjesa jugore e Serbise.
Kosova eshte shtet me vete tani .Sa i perket "Kosovo" eshte emertim sllav perkatesisht serb dhe si i tille duhet shporrur sa me shpejt.Duhet te ishte Kosovë (t.pashquar) ose Kosova (t.shquar) ashtu si shqiptari e thote.Thuhet Kosovo per arsye se gjuhet sllave kane prirje qe fjalet qe mbarojne me bashtingelloret -v ose -k marrin mbaresen o.Fakti qe Kosova jetoi nen ombrelle te Serbise me vite kane bere qe Kosova te konsiderohet here si province e here si krahine e Serbise,bile ne njefare kohe ka ndryshuar emrin Kosovo ne "Kosmet" shkurtese e Kosovo i Metohija"(Kosova dhe Metohija)... Shkurt,kjo "damke" duhet te hiqet !

----------


## Gordon Freeman

ahaha,jo duhet lihet ashtu si eshte

najs boj me mire do ishte te merresh me mesazhin e videos e jo me emrin sepse video nuk ka lidhje me patriotizem

----------


## Nete

Kinse ka shkruajt diqka.

----------


## Jehonn

Shpresoj te ndrrohet ky emertim kosovo sa ma shpejt.Spo muj me duru kit sen

----------


## Gjinokastra

Kosovska  :pa dhembe:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> Kosovska


hauhauau    

Ma se na merr n`qaff

----------

